

Hackers Hit Mt. Gox Exchange's CEO, Claim To Publish Evidence Of Fraud. - teawithcarl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2014/03/09/hackers-hit-mt-gox-exchanges-ceo-claim-to-publish-evidence-of-fraud/

======
DrStalker
How does the DB dump show fraud? I can see the DB shows they have half a
million bitcoins, but if Gox's claims are true then the problem is the DB
doesn't match reality; their DB will show they have coins but their wallet is
empty.

There are plenty of things to distrust about Mt Gox, but this isn't evidence
of anything other than a security vulnerability that allows their DB to be
stolen. (which is a big problem on it's own when you're in finance, but Mt Gox
is past the point where being hacked again will hurt their reputation in any
meaningful way)

------
fragsworth
> "a user on the BitcoinTalk forum posted a message–since deleted by the
> forum’s moderators–claiming to be offering for sale a 20 gigabyte stolen
> database from Mt. Gox, including the personal details of all its users and
> even scans of their passports."

 _Incredibly unbelievable_. It's not enough that they stole bitcoins from me.
Their site made no mention of how I wouldn't be able to withdraw them for
months without verification - it said "Your limit is 100BTC" and I was willing
to take the risk of them holding my coins for a day or two so I could sell and
buy back based on recent news. Only to find out by surprise that my risk
extended for months while I was required to send them my private documents.

But also, like a slap in the face, instead of turning their servers off once
they declared bankruptcy, they now they let the hacker world have access to
photocopies of my driver's license, passport, home address, and gas bill?

I can't even begin to express the rage I have for this man and his lies and
incompetence. I have never hated someone so much in my entire life.

~~~
iamshs
I feel for you. My cousin has also lost his money and driver's license copy.
Incredible amount of incompetence. He said that it is ironic that he is saying
he has lost money rather than bitcoins.

Also, the people who leaked this database are unto more nefarious purposes,
the DB dump contained a malware file, which if run searches for bitcoin
wallets on the host computer.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/200k30/the_tibanneb...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/200k30/the_tibannebackofficeexe_executable_is_wallet/)

~~~
MartinCron
_Also, the people who leaked this database are unto more nefarious purposes,
the DB dump contained a malware file, which if run searches for bitcoin
wallets on the host computer_

That's just evil genius stuff right there.

------
nullc
The "evidence of fraud" is that the sum of all bitcoin deposits minus the sum
of withdraws is some 500k number, while the sum of balances is some 900k
number.

However, this is not evidence of fraud: The deposits and withdraws dump is
missing data, some older transactions are not in it. The same older
transactions appear differently in the from the export feature on the mtgox
site: instead of deposit/withdraw those records show just "in" or "out". I
assume those are records from some past version of the site software and are
just stored in another table.

------
polemic
A moot point by now, but publicly declaring a hack is a pretty good way of
making it harder to actually prove fraud. Any potential defence will go along
the lines of "hackers with malicious intent could have planted this evidence".

At the minimum Gox should be considered criminally negligent, but "publishing
evidence of fraud" via hacking them isn't going to help bring legal action. I
realise, of course, that this might not be the aim here. :)

------
eliteraspberrie
Go straight to the article:
[https://www.readability.com/articles/3bukomx5](https://www.readability.com/articles/3bukomx5)

------
zacinbusiness
“It’s time that MTGOX got the bitcoin communities wrath instead of [the]
Bitcoin Community getting Goxed,”

Called it!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340567)

~~~
skorgu
Sadly Gox has been a punchline for a while:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/19eg9h/only_11am_et...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/19eg9h/only_11am_et_and_coinbase_already_hit_buy_limit/c8nlrwf)

~~~
zacinbusiness
Sadface

